
Australian coal plant reopened for blockchain mining - druidcz
https://www.cnet.com/news/australian-coal-power-plant-reopened-blockchain-bitcoin-applications/
======
maltalex
> There's no doubt blockchain is the next big thing in the tech world

------
hndamien
And this is why we need a price on carbon.

